# i7 4790k und r9 390 tem9eraturen ok?



## exesus (16. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich hätte mal zu meinem neuen system bezüglich der cpu (i7 4790k), mit diesem Lüfter gekühlt : be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und einer r9 390 eine Frage:
Wenn ich planetside2 auf ultra spiele, dann komme ich beim cpu auf rund 80 grad und auch die r9 390 heizt sich ordentlich auf (hab da auch werte von 70 grad gesehen).

Sind solche Werte normal? wie warm sollten die teile allgemein werdwn, bei hoher last?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2015)

80 Grad für ne CPU ist schon bisschen heiß, aber noch in Ordnung. Aber mit dem Lüfter dürfte das nicht passieren. WLP draufgemacht? Vvl hast ihn auch nicht richtig festgemacht.

70 grad für ne GPU ist Top


----------



## bloodhound01 (16. August 2015)

Also ich bin mir nicht 100% Sicher aber die 80 Grad für die CPU kommen mir etwas hoch vor für "nur" Games. Hast du da etwas übertaket oder eventuell Spannungen auf "Auto" stehen im Bios?

70 Grad für ne 390 ist vollkommen OK unter Last. Das schwankt aber natürlich auch etwas ne nach Modell und Kühlung.


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2015)

Wie sehen denn die Spannungen aus?
Wie ist die Raumtemperatur?
Wie sehen die Temperaturen im Idle aus?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. August 2015)

Das gleiche ergeht mir auch. Planetside ist CPU Lastig. Besonders wenn in einem Gebiet über 100 Leute sich bekämpfen und dort sich über 30 Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig aufhalten.


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, erstmal danke für eure Antworten, ich werde sie mal nach udn nach jetzt beantworten:

Vorweg: Ich nutze CPUID HW Monitor um die Temperaturen zu sehen



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie sehen denn die Spannungen aus?
> Wie ist die Raumtemperatur?
> Wie sehen die Temperaturen im Idle aus?



Ich habe an den Spannungen nichts getan, ich habe alles so gelassen, wie es vorkonfiguriert war: Im oben genannten Tool steht beim CPU: Voltages - VID : Das sie zwischen 1.121V und 1.209V sich ändert (sind die min und max werte). 
Die Raumtemperatur war gestern relativ warm, allerdings habe ich nicht aufs Termometer geschaut, ich würde mal so zwischen 23-27Grad Schätzen!
IDLE: Das eigentlich nichts läuft? Hab gerade nur Firefox (zum antworten) und im Hintergrund Skype, Spotify, Thunderbird und das Temeperatur Tool an und als Package (nicht die einzelnen Cores) pendelt die Temperatur zwischen 30 und 34 Grad.

Hab den Prozessor auch nicht übertaktet, hab also nichts im BIOS verändert.



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Das gleiche ergeht mir auch. Planetside ist CPU Lastig. Besonders wenn in einem Gebiet über 100 Leute sich bekämpfen und dort sich über 30 Fahrzeuge gleichzeitig aufhalten.



Verstehe, danke für die info .



Bot_mit_Ping schrieb:


> 80 Grad für ne CPU ist schon bisschen heiß, aber noch in Ordnung. Aber mit dem Lüfter dürfte das nicht passieren. WLP draufgemacht? Vvl hast ihn auch nicht richtig festgemacht.
> 
> 70 grad für ne GPU ist Top



Ja WLP ist drauf, auch so, wie es viele Tutorials gezeigt haben.
Der wirkte schon recht fest, hab da extra lange dran gearbeitet...

Okay, also die Grafikkarte passt schonmal 



bloodhound01 schrieb:


> Also ich bin mir nicht 100% Sicher aber die 80 Grad für die CPU kommen mir etwas hoch vor für "nur" Games. Hast du da etwas übertaket oder eventuell Spannungen auf "Auto" stehen im Bios?
> 
> 70 Grad für ne 390 ist vollkommen OK unter Last. Das schwankt aber natürlich auch etwas ne nach Modell und Kühlung.



Die Autoeinstellung passt. :/


Im Anhang mal zwei Sreenshots, bei denen habe ich noch nichit gezockt, also keine Max Werte die REpräsentativ sind für Games, allerdings erkennt man die Spannungen oder?


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2015)

Grad mit Fahrenheit verwechselt? 

Ich komm mit dem selben Kühler auf 66°C in nem Benchmark. Ich würde den Kühler nochmal abbauen und nochmal hinmachen. 
Nen einigermaßen guten Airflow wirst schon haben im Gehäuse oder?


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

Ne ne .

Ich hab jetzt mal so 1.5h Planetside gespielt. Der CPU ist während des Spiels im Bereich 70-85 Grad, allerdings ist alles ab 81 Grad eher selten.
Die Grafikkarte ist bei so 72 Grad, allerdings hat auch sie 78 Grad erreicht.

Zum Airflow: Das Gehäuse hat leider nur 2 Lüfter dabei gehabt, einen vorne, einen hinten. Das Netzteil hat den Propellor nach unten gerichtet (ob der jetzt saugt oder pustet weiß ich gerade gar nicht :O). Ich überlege noch einen weiteren (das motherboar dunterstützt wohl 3 Lüfter) oben in die Decke einzubauen, der nach oben hin wegpustet...

grundsätzliche Frage: Das die Spannungen bei Auto sind, ist okay?
Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/377886-intel-core-i7-4790k-seltsame-temperaturen.html steht auch, dass die gigabyte Motherboards zu viel Spannung abgeben und da ich ein Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 habe, überlege ich, ob ich da noch was einstellen muss?

Nach den 1.5h haben sich die Werte so verschoben, wie auf dne Bildern im Anhang zu sehen ist

Edit: Was mir gerade auch noch aufgefallen ist: Die Temperatur scheint ja so hoch zu werden, während er wohl den Turbo einschaltet, bei den Clocks der vier Kerne steht ja 4408 MHz....
Ist das damit erklärbar?


----------



## exesus (16. August 2015)

Das der CPU auf 90 Grad als Package ansteigt und auch die GPU auf 80 ist nicht umbedingt sinnvoll bei Spielen wie PlanetSide 2 oder ist das leider spielbedingt so?
Was sind denn allgemein noch "gesunde" Temperaturen?


----------



## Bogo36 (17. August 2015)

GPU auf 80 ist schon ok. Welche GPU hast du genau?
Die CPU Temp ist schon Relativ hoch bei dem Kühler. Wie stark werden denn CPU und GPU ausgelastet?


----------



## HisN (17. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Was sind denn allgemein noch "gesunde" Temperaturen?



Die Graka und die CPU Throtteln nicht?
Die Graka und die CPU produzieren keine Fehler?
Die Graka und die CPU schalten den Rechner nicht ab?

Gesunder Bereich.
Rest spielt sich in den Köpfen der User ab.

Natürlich ist jedes Grad weniger ein gutes Grad. So ist es jetzt nicht, aber im allgemeinen wird viel zu viel Gewese darum gemacht.


----------



## exesus (17. August 2015)

Bisher alles noch nicht, aber mich wundert das schon, dass der so heiß wird und auch viel lüftet, dabei lastet das Spiel ja den PC nicht mal aus...


----------



## HisN (17. August 2015)

Na wenn er Deiner Meinung nach zu heiß wird, dann hast es (immer die gleichen) drei Gründe.

a) Kühler zu klein dimensioniert
b) Wärmeübergang HS/Kühler nicht vernünftig (weil WLP schlecht verteilt oder Kühler nicht sitzt)
c) Zu viel Spannung auf der CPU


Darum geht es in 99% aller Fälle.
Also Prüfe wer sich ewig bindet


----------



## exesus (17. August 2015)

Ich vermute mal das letzte, weil das noch auf Auto steht...
Wie muss man da rangehen? Einfach bei einem Wert anfangen und dann weiter runtergehen? Am besten die Durchschnittsspannung versuchen herauszufinden?


----------



## facehugger (17. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das letzte, weil das noch auf Auto steht...
> Wie muss man da rangehen? Einfach bei einem Wert anfangen und dann weiter runtergehen? Am besten die Durchschnittsspannung versuchen herauszufinden?


Auto ist immer schlecht. Da hauen die Mobos "ab Werk" gern zu viel Spannung drauf um auch ja den (vom Hersteller, in dem Fall Intel) garantierten Takt zu halten. Schau mal unter Vcore/CoreVoltage im UEFI. Diese würde ich in kleinen Schritten (-0,01V) senken und schaun wieviel deine CPU wirklich minimal benötigt.

"Gute" i7-4790k kommen auch mit knapp um die 1V aus, das kommt aber ganz auf die individuelle Chipgüte an. Da hilft leider nur probieren geht über studieren Und da du einen sehr potenten Prozzi-Kühler hast, der Haswell-Refresh (dein i7-4790k) immer noch mit ner billigen WLP zwischen Die und Heatspreader kommt (das Wärmeproblem sitzt also* intern), *wird das Senken der Spannung am ehesten eine Wärmereduzierung bringen...

Gruß


----------



## exesus (17. August 2015)

Alles klar, also liegt es höchstwahrscheinlich am Core Voltage... Bei wie viel sollte man denn anfangen? Und kann da groß was passieren?


----------



## facehugger (17. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Alles klar, also liegt es höchstwahrscheinlich am Core Voltage... Bei wie viel sollte man denn anfangen? Und kann da groß was passieren?


Groß passieren (außer nem Bluescreen und nem Neustart deines Systems) kann da nix. Ich würde bei 1,2V anfangen und mich dann samt besagten kleinen Schritten (-0,01V) an die Minimum-Spannung herantasten... Dabei natürlich die Änderungen abspeichern und anschließend den Knecht mit dem üblichen PC-Alltag (zocken, sonstige private Anwendungen) auf Stabilität testen.

Gruß


----------



## exesus (18. August 2015)

Verstehe, danke.
Wenn man damit anfängt, dauert das oder? Ich meine jede 0.01 testen dauert ja schon..


----------



## jkox11 (18. August 2015)

Fang mal bei 1,10 an und schau wie die CPU dann reagiert. Dann kannst du in kleinen Schritt nach oben/unten verändern.


----------



## exesus (18. August 2015)

Verstehe also im uefi nach core voltage oder vcore suchen und auf 1.1 erstmal stellen?


----------



## exesus (18. August 2015)

Hab jetzt vorhin erstmal auf 1.125V und jetzt auf 1.0V gestellt. 
Bei 1.0V merke ich schon einen leichten Unterschied, bei Planetside2 geht er zwar noch hoch auf 85, 86 als Maximum, pendelt sich aber eher bei 78 ein statt bei 83. Am besten jetzt die nächsten T age immer nen kleines Stück runter?
Und das die Graka bei 79 ist, ist auch okay oder?


----------



## facehugger (18. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Hab jetzt vorhin erstmal auf 1.125V und jetzt auf 1.0V gestellt.
> Bei 1.0V merke ich schon einen leichten Unterschied, bei Planetside2 geht er zwar noch hoch auf 85, 86 als Maximum, pendelt sich aber eher bei 78 ein statt bei 83. Am besten jetzt die nächsten T age immer nen kleines Stück runter?
> Und das die Graka bei 79 ist, ist auch okay oder?


Jap, kannste so machen. Und auch die Grakatemp ist ok

Gruß


----------



## exesus (19. August 2015)

Alles klar, dann werde ich noch versuchen ein wenig herunter zu gehen, besonders wenn gute mit knapp 1V schon auskommen, dann sollte ich ja vermutlich auch noch etwas runter können. Sobald och aber sehe, dass der nicht mehr die 4000MHz über schreitet bzw. Allgemein runter geht, geht man wieder hoch ne?


----------



## Noxxphox (19. August 2015)

redest du bei den temps von dem maxtemps oder average?
weil toptemp ist bei planetside2 eher wayne...
da das spiel zu peaks neigt und di haswels durch die bilig wlp zu hohen temps neign springt di temp hoch....
ich ereiche mit wakü average 42-44°C pro kern... aber aber peaks von bis zu 55°C... an der durchshnitstemp siest du ja das di 55°C nicht lange anligen könen...sonst wäre der schnit viel höher...

ungeköpft kan es also durchaus schlimer sein... must bedenken meiner ist geköpft mit wakü und directmount...sprrich den waserkühler direkt auf dem di (chip) mit highendwlp (kyronaut).... mer wärmeübergang geht mit haswell nich 

spricz øtemps betrachten mit z.b. hwinfo


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Natürlich ist jedes Grad weniger ein gutes Grad. So ist es jetzt nicht, aber im allgemeinen wird viel zu viel Gewese darum gemacht.


Die Rechner sollen doch auch zwanzig Jahre halten, darum sind niedrige Temperaturen wichtig, oder? 

Das Problem sind weniger die Temperaturen an sich, sondern Folgepropleme wie erhöhter Stromverbrauch und Geräusch. Ich tippe in dem Fall auf schlechte Gehäusebelüftung.
Was für ein Gehäuse wurde verbaut, welche Lüfter sind installiert und wie angeschlossen? Mit ein paar minimalen Optimierungen sollten problemlos 10°C und damit potentielle
Ruhe gefunden werden. Denn bei 80°C sollte der CPU-Kühler auf Höchstdrehzahl laufen. Oder tut er das gar nicht?

Fragen:
- Bild vom Innenleben
- Welches Mainboard
- Bios-Snapshot von Lüftereinstellungen

Danach können wir analysieren. Wenn Du aber, Thermenersteller, persönlich kein Problem hast, lass einfach alles so. Nichts wird kaputt gehen. Und wenn Du irgendwann mehr
Leistung benötigst, können wir gerne Optimieren.


----------



## exesus (19. August 2015)

Hallo erstmal, war noch arbeiten, danke euch beiden für die Antworten. Jetzt antworte ich mal wieder .




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Rechner sollen doch auch zwanzig Jahre halten, darum sind niedrige Temperaturen wichtig, oder?
> 
> Das Problem sind weniger die Temperaturen an sich, sondern Folgepropleme wie erhöhter Stromverbrauch und Geräusch. Ich tippe in dem Fall auf schlechte Gehäusebelüftung.
> Was für ein Gehäuse wurde verbaut, welche Lüfter sind installiert und wie angeschlossen? Mit ein paar minimalen Optimierungen sollten problemlos 10°C und damit potentielle
> ...



Wäre cool, wenn die lange halten und man weniger Strom verbraucht und es auch ruhiger wird.
Das mit der Gehäuselüftung kann gut sein. Um deine Fragen zu beantworten:
Thermaltake Core V41 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C7-00M1WN-00) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich 
An Gehäuselüftern sind nur die Standardlüfter eingebaut, ich muss da wohl wirklich weitere einbauen. Also der eine der rauspustet hinter den CPU Lüfter (der auch nach hinten pustet) und einer vorne, oberes der beiden Möglichkeiten, der reinsaugt (und direkt durch die Festplatten).
Zum CPU, ich habe heute Abend die Spannung mal auf 1.085V eingestellt. Bei Planetside bleibt es (bisher vorerst) etwas kühler, so bei 74°C, komischerweise wird es bei CS GO ähnlich warm, teilweise sogar wirklich wärmer (auch Spitzen von 80), meiner Meinung nach liegen da ja schon Unterschiede zwischen?

Was mich mehr oder weniger stört, ist tatsächlich die Lautstärke, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es an den Gehäuselüftern (Standard, Marke unbekannt, laut CPUID Monitor drehen die bis max. 900 auf) oder am großen CPU Lüfter von be quiet liegt... Allerdings hast du schon Recht, der dreht durchaus bei 1500 und mehr, manchmal auch dadrunter (ich kann ja nicht dauerhaft beim spielen schauen  )

Das Bild von Innenleben hab ich angehängt, als Mainboard habe ich das hier: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3.
Die Lüftereinstellungen im BIOS sind normal, wie kann man da nen vernüftigen Snapshot machen?

Also extreme Performance brauch ich nicht, ich will nur nicht das etwas kaputt geht und das schon länger hält und nicht durch HItze beschädigt wird. Auch kein Problem würden zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter dastellen, die Standard 2 sind wohl etwas wenig...

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Bilder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Noxxphox schrieb:


> redest du bei den temps von dem maxtemps oder average?
> weil toptemp ist bei planetside2 eher wayne...
> da das spiel zu peaks neigt und di haswels durch die bilig wlp zu hohen temps neign springt di temp hoch....
> ich ereiche mit wakü average 42-44°C pro kern... aber aber peaks von bis zu 55°C... an der durchshnitstemp siest du ja das di 55°C nicht lange anligen könen...sonst wäre der schnit viel höher...
> ...



Eher Richtung spitzen, wobei der average nicht wirklich kühler ist.
Verstehe, danke für die Infos, ich habe halt einfach keine Ahnung, wie warm etwas sein darf ^^.

Gruß und euch beiden schonmal vielen Dank, ihr helft mir sehr .


----------



## Noxxphox (19. August 2015)

na was sind deine øtemps? nich sehr viel nidriger sagt da absolut garnix xD
am küler liegts mal definitiv nich 

schonmal mit neuer wlp versucht? also hochwertiger wlp? wie z.b. gelid etrem oder kyronaut


----------



## Alfi06 (20. August 2015)

Hallo ! 
ich hab ein ähnliches Problem  beim Blu-ray konvertieren habe ich auch um die 80 Grad bei selben Prozessor und kühler  bei ca 1,3 v vom board (Asus Z97-k) eingestellt.
Als Gehäuse verwende ich das silent base 800 von be quiet .
Hab mir im allgemeinen mehr vom kühler erhofft aber eventuell ist es auch nur einen fehleinstellung von board  ?
Was mich auch sehr Irritiert ist auch das ich ständig andere Temperaturen unter ,,Volllast" bekomme zb intel stresstest 70°, Prime 95 100° und beim konvertieren 80° das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn da ich doch bei 100% Auslastung auch immer die  selben Temperaturen bekommen sollte oder versteh ich da was falsch ?


----------



## Alfi06 (20. August 2015)

Hallo ! 
ich hab ein ähnliches Problem  beim Blu-ray konvertieren habe ich auch um die 80 Grad bei selben Prozessor und kühler  bei ca 1,3 v vom board (Asus Z97-k) eingestellt.
Als Gehäuse verwende ich das silent base 800 von be quiet .
Hab mir im allgemeinen mehr vom kühler erhofft aber eventuell ist es auch nur einen fehleinstellung von board  ?
Was mich auch sehr Irritiert ist auch das ich ständig andere Temperaturen unter ,,Volllast" bekomme zb intel stresstest 70°, Prime 95 100° und beim konvertieren 80° das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn da ich doch bei 100% Auslastung auch immer die  selben Temperaturen bekommen sollte oder versteh ich da was falsch ?


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

Jedes Programm hat andere Anforderungen an die Ausführungs-Einheiten der CPU. Einige (z.b. die neuen Prime-Versionen) unterstützen spezielle Befehle, die besonders viel Hitze auf der CPU erzeugen, deshalb hast Du dort auch die höchsten Temperaturen. Damit musste klarkommen und solltest Dich nicht verwirren lassen.

Und ich würde sagen: Da besteht Handlungsbedarf.
Aber wieder ... hättest Du den Thread gelesen, wüsstest Du auch was zu tun ist. Es gibt nur drei Möglichkeiten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...k-und-r9-390-tem9eraturen-ok-post7636315.html

Jeden Tag die Frage nach den Temperaturen, jeden Tag die Antwort mit den drei Möglichkeiten. Ich hoffe irgendwann sprechen sie sich rum


----------



## Alfi06 (20. August 2015)

Ok Danke für die Aufklärung 
Ok also werde ich damit anfangen den Vcore zu senken ?


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

Du fängst damit an, erst mal zu schauen wo der IST wert sitzt. Nicht dass er ganz normal bei 1,1V etwa liegt. 
Dann hat er damit nämlich grundsätzlich erst mal nix zu tun.


----------



## Noxxphox (20. August 2015)

korrekt... einfach mal alels mit hwinfo auslesen... wichtig is di normale vid..., vcore idle und vcore last... das sind so die ersten3 markanten punkte di du hast und wisen musst


----------



## Alfi06 (20. August 2015)

Steht auf Auto und  das intel Programm sagt mir das er zwischen 1,1 V im Leerlauf und 1,3 unter Last pendelt.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

Und von den 1.3 kommt wahrscheinlich mit ein Teil der Wärme. Wie hier im Thread schon zu lesen war.


----------



## exesus (20. August 2015)

Korrekt, ich bin seit diesen Infos dabei die Spannung jeden Abend ein wenig zu verringern. Aktuell bin ich bei 1.075V und ich habe in den wenigen Minuten die ich Planetside 2 gespielt habe schon etwas niedrigere Temperaturen, ich komme zwar bei Peaks noch an die 80, aber sonst bin ich zwischen 63-72. Ich werde wohl die Tage noch ein wenig runtergehen (habe die nächsten 9 Tage viel zu tun) und vermutlich dann die Tage auch noch ein paar Gehäuselüfter einbauen, damit das ganze noch ein wenig kühler geht.
Da ich aber auch erfahren habe, dass 80°C jetzt nicht so schädlich sind, geht das noch. Ich guck mal, ich denke morgen oder so früh wie möglich nochmal 0.01 runter auf 1.065V sollte nochmal was geben. Für mich wichtig: Beim CPUID HWMonitor sehe ich, dass alle vier Kerne auch mal bei 4399 Mhz waren, also drosselt er noch nicht runter.

Leider habe ich zur Zeit nicht die Möglichkeit mehrere Stunden zu spielen, erst wieder in 1-2 Wochen. Könnte es sein, dass man da dann merkt, wenn man doch zu niedrig ist?


----------



## HisN (20. August 2015)

Irgendwo ist der Punkt an dem die Led-Taschenlampe ausgeht, auch wenn die Batterien noch Spannung liefern. Halt nicht genug.
Du wirst ihn als erster finden. Mach Dir nicht so ne Platte drum.

OC/UV ist keine Wunschkonzert, die CPU braucht nun mal eine gewisse Spannung, und die muss man halt durch probieren Herausfinden. Ist keine exakte Wissenschaft^^


----------



## Noxxphox (20. August 2015)

wenn du ne gute hast kanste nochn bisel runter  wenn nicht wirst du bald am ende sein... aber planet side 2 ist keine stabilitäts garantie... übertakte im mom meinen neuen 4790k, dieser macht bei 1,26v 4,8ghz... planetside 2 schaft er problemlos bei 1,23v...
also nicht wundern wen andere spile abschmiren... planetside 2 brauch wenig vcore da es keine grose belastung ist^^


----------



## exesus (21. August 2015)

Alles klar, ich denke ich gehe noch ein wenig runter, im Notfall gehe ich wieder hoch und baue die Tage weitere Gebäude lüftet ein....
Und da es ja bei 80-90 grad noch nicht so kritisch ist...


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

naja nen average von unter 80 solte man bei planetside schon haben... da das spil keine grose belastung ist...
konte durch waküoptimirungen auf nen average von 41°C komen beim heisetsten kern... wakü ftw ^^
für 3h planetside ganz ok^^


----------



## Alfi06 (21. August 2015)

Bei 4.4 ghz nurnoch 60° anstatt  80 °
Hab von 1.308v auf 1.118v runtergedreht un siehe da !!


----------



## exesus (21. August 2015)

War heute mal bei 1.065V und hab bei Planetside nen Bluescreen bekommen, wird wohl daran gelegen haben, erstmal wieder hochgestellt .
Werde wohl als weitere Maßnahmen noch weitere Gehäuselüfter einbauen, das ist schon recht warm.
Und 80Grad sind ja auch nicht schlimm sagtet ihr, dann sollte das ja recht gut passen .


----------



## Noxxphox (21. August 2015)

naja average 80°C bei planetside oder verstehe ich das falsch?
weil das wäre dan doch schon etwas vil...weil das game heizt garni ht so extrem :O


----------



## exesus (22. August 2015)

Nicht ganz, der Average ist so bei ungefähr 73-75°C bei Planetside. Allerdings werde ich mir demnächst eh mal GTA5 oder/und Witcher3 holen, mal gucken, was die an Leistung ziehen, ich denke, die brauchen noch mehr bzw. heizen?
Werde wohl mal Prime auch testen ^^. Weitere Gehäuselüfter kommen auch mal rein^^


----------



## Alfi06 (22. August 2015)

Bei GTA und The Witcher kannste mit 20-40% auslastung rechnen hab beide schon gespielt


----------



## Noxxphox (22. August 2015)

was lastig is sind games wie bf4 und crysis3 falen mir da ganz spontan ein... gibt bestimt noch mehr jedoch da ich hauptsählich shooter spiele sind das so zimlich di beiden einzigen lastigen di ich do kenne...
warte anno soll auch ser cpu lastig sein an manchn stelen


----------



## exesus (22. August 2015)

Verstehe, naja Planetside werde ich vermutlich eh nicht so regelmäßig mehr spielen, irgendwie macht das auf Dauer wenig Spaß ^^. Hab gerade aber nochmal gespielt, Average ist tatsächlich eher so bei 74, hab mit HWinfo mal gemessen..
Werde nächste Woche mal zwei Gehäuselüfter bestellen und nen besseren airflow versuchen zu konstruieren

Edit:
Ich merke gerade bei diesen Durchschnittstemps, dass der CPU, wenn ich nur sowas wie Firefox, Spotify und Teamspeak offen habe (Taskmanager sagt mir 10-12% auslastung, 26% Arbeitsspeicher belegt), der Duchschnitt auch bei rund 49-51 Grad liegt....
Kann es sein, dass mein Dark Rock Pro 3 vielleicht auch einfach nicht richtig sitzt bzw. die Wärmeleitpaste vielleicht doch zu wenig/zu viel war?
Das wwäre so der Worstcase, das Ding kann man ja bzgl. des montierens echt verfluchen ^^ Und ich müsste vermutlich alles nochmal einbauen oder?
Könnte das daher liegen, dass ich den Vcore festeingestellt habe? Ich meine, der zieht jetzt dauerhaft, egal ob Ruhemodus, kaum etwas offen oder mitten im Game die 1.09V

Edit2:
gerade beruhigt festgestellt, das sowas wie Skyrim in der Ursprungsfassung (also ohne mods) kaum was an Leistung braucht.
Ich liebäugle ja schon irgendwie mit Witcher 3 seitdem ich einige Videos gesehen habe... 
Vielleicht liegt die hohe Temperatur wirklich an Planetside 2? Konnte bisher kaum was anderes testen.
Oder liegt das vielleicht auch an der Onlinefunktion? Ich meine das beantsprucht ja auch die CPU... (also allgemein Onlinespiele soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Noxxphox (22. August 2015)

naja planetside 2 is so zimlich mein lastärmstes spil das ich habe...daher kp xD
was hast du so an games? da mus doch irgendwas lastiges dabei sein


----------



## exesus (22. August 2015)

Mein probpem idt, dass ich kaum aktuelle spiele halt zabe, weil mein vorheriges System so alt war... aber eigentlich habt ihr ja gesagt,temps um 80 grad doch ok sind oder? Werde mir eventuell demnächst mal witcher holen....
Irgwndwie macht mir das jetzt mit den temps angst....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Zum Airflow: Das Gehäuse hat leider nur 2 Lüfter dabei gehabt, einen vorne, einen hinten.


Laufen diese Lüfter auf 12V, wenn es so heiß wird, oder sind sie runtergeregelt?
Erhöhe den Luftdurchsatz im System. Du musst ungefähr 400W abtransportieren.
Das ist eine Menge. Schau dir als Vergleich einen Fön an, was der für einen Luftstrom
und für Lufttemperaturen hat. Die haben natürlich auch 1000-2000W Heizleistung.

Dein Gehäuse heizt sich auf und dann haben CPU-Kühler und GPU-Kühler gar
keine Chance mehr. Welches Gehäuse hast Du? Gönne diesem vier 120mm Lüfter.
Zweimal rein, zweimal raus. Vorne zwei, hinten und oben hinten und gut ist.


----------



## exesus (23. August 2015)

Hey, danke für die Antwort.
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, mit wie viel Volt die dann laufen, allerdings sind sie von den Umdrehungen bei fast 900, 900 ist auch das Maximum... Ich hab sie einfach auf die Stecker am Mainboard gesetzt.

Mein Gehäuse ist folgendes:Thermaltake Core V41 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C7-00M1WN-00) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich
Ich hatte eigentlich an zweimal den be quiet silent wings 2 mit 140mm gedacht, das sollte eigentlich auch passen. Wobei ich mir vorne nicht sicher bin, da ist schon einer eingebaut und ich meine der hat nur 120mm...
Sind die 120mm denn irgendwie besser?
Die vorne pusten rein, der hinten und oben pustet raus oder muss das anders sein?

Gruß
exesus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2015)

120mm werden sehr häufig genutzt. 140mm Lüfter erzeugen entweder mehr Luftstrom oder haben bei demselben wie ein 120mm Lüfter eine geringe Drehzahl. 
Wenn 140mm reinpassen, würde ich die auch nehmen. Vorne hört man die Lüfter oft stärker, weil sie dichter am Ohr sind. Darum mache ich vorne immer 
die guten rein, hinten tut es auch der mittelmäßige


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2015)

du brauchst mehr durchsaz... 900 rpm sind meist zu wenig für gaming und benchlast....
du hast den lüfter auf dem cpu küler aber nicht getauscht oder? 

denke das du lüfter mit gleichviel rpm aber mer durchsatz nemen köntest.... jedoch könte es sein das es hilft...muss nicht....
würde von der silent idee etwas abstand nehm wen sich das case arg aufheizt...
weil wen die kühler nur warme lut zum külen zur verfügung gesteld bekommen hast du nen teufelskreis


----------



## exesus (23. August 2015)

Danke euch beiden für die Hilfe.

Also das ich zusätzliche Lüfter brauche ist schon mal klar.
Die Lüfter auf dem CPU Lüfter sind nicht getauscht, aber soweit ich weiß, sind die auf dem be quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 recht gut? 
Bei dem Case (Thermaltake Core V41 mit Sichtfenster (CA-1C7-00M1WN-00) in GehÃ¤use: PC-GehÃ¤use | heise online Preisvergleich) habe ich zur Zeit noch folgende Möglichkeiten:
-Hinten: Kein zusätzlicher Lüfter, da ist schon einer verbaut (120mm), da komme ich auch sehr schlecht dran
-Oben: Noch alles frei, entweder 3x120mm, 3x140mm oder 2x 200mm
-Unten: Noch alles frei: 2x120mm
-Vorne: Soweit ich das sehe ist 1x120mm eingebaut, also könnte noch 1x120mm oder vermutlich 1x140mm (müsste ich nachgucken/messen) reinpassen.

Also extrem leise muss es nicht sein, da ist mir kühle Luft lieber, sind die be quiet silent wings 2 da noch empfehlenswert oder haben die nicht genug durchsatz? 
Ich hätte zur Zeit so im Kopf, dass ich zwei einbaue, pro Lüfter so max. 25 Euro, ich hatte mal eine Seite, wo verschiedene Möglichkeiten getestet wurden, alelrdings finde ich sie nicht mehr... 
Am besten mit 4 Pins, zum steuern !
WIe würdet ihr sie verteilen, wenn die jetzigen so bleiben, wie sie sind (zumindest der hintere, ich will nicht noch mal alles neu einbauen...)?
Zwei vorne, einer möglichst direkt über der CPU und der hintere?

Edit:
Vielleicht auch etwas günstigere, dafür mehr? Mein Budget für neue Lüfter bzw. zusätzliche wäre so bei 50 Euro, dazu und nicht im Budget halt die Kabel zum vervielfältigen der PWM Lüfter Mainboardanschlüsse...


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2015)

schik nen bild vom ineenleben...oder beser noch merere sodas man deine situation und mögliche lüfterpläze gut sieht...
und nen lüfter der hinte  raussaugt is eigentlich pflicht xD
auser bei konstelationen wie meiner...da pusten 4lüfter durch den radi raus... deswegen lase ichs hinten reinpusten damit es schräg über die spawas saust und diso kült (bzw deren külkörper)


----------



## exesus (23. August 2015)

Hatte hier schonmal woanders vermutlich welche hochgeladen, daher hier nochmal :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste Bild ist mehr oder weniger die Situation, wie sie jetzt ist, mit Pfeilen dargestellt ^^


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2015)

vorne 1 oder 2 lüfter drin?
oben kan man auch was anbringen... ob es was bringt mus man bringen...da spilen zu viele faktoren rein, als das man da sagen kan obs hilft oder nicht


----------



## exesus (23. August 2015)

Nur einer, einer kann also noch rein.
Selbst wenn es nicht viel hilft, halte ich es auf jeden Fall für ne gute Idee mehr reinzubauen. 
Hatte das ja schon oben geschrieben, dass das so aussieht:
Hinten: Kein zusätzlicher Lüfter, da ist schon einer verbaut (120mm), da komme ich auch sehr schlecht dran
-Oben: Noch alles frei, entweder 3x120mm, 3x140mm oder 2x 200mm
-Unten: Noch alles frei: 2x120mm
-Vorne: Soweit ich das sehe ist 1x120mm eingebaut, also könnte noch 1x120mm oder vermutlich 1x140mm (müsste ich nachgucken/messen) reinpassen.

Welche Lüfter nutzt du denn?


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2015)

das raff ich jetzt nicht ganz... 
du sagtst hinten is einer drin...aber du hast einen eingebaut? also is doch einer drin?
wenn keiner drin is... hinten so vil wi möglich besetzen...
oben must dubtesten...
und im eingebauten zustand macht man sowas nich...man baut dafür das mainboard aus...


----------



## exesus (23. August 2015)

Sorry, hatte mich vertan.

Hinten ist 1 Steckplatz, der ist schon besetzt, den würde ich auch ungern austauschen, da ich da sehr schwierig drankomme. Zudem ist noch vorne einer eingebaut.
Inwiefern muss ich dafür das Mainboard ausbauen? Vorne und unten kann ich das ganze sehr problemlos machen, oben ist auch meiner Einschätzung auch möglich....

Wir hatten vorhin das mit den Silent Wings 2 von be quiet, aber es wurde geschrieben, dass mehr Durchsatz gebraucht wird. 
Was hälst du von diesen Lüftern? Die haben doch recht viel oder?
Nanoxia Deep Silence 140 PWM - 1400, 140 x 140 x 25 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Nanoxia Deep Silence 120 PWM - 1500, 120 x 120 x 25 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2015)

lüfter sidn nicht meine  spezialität... aber ich habe z.b. https://www.caseking.de/noiseblocker-blacksilent-pro-fan-pl2-120mm-luno-028.html
die gibts mir der ps glaube ich heist die variante, auch als pwm gesteuerte lüfter... sprich 4 pin...
obwol ich von 4pin abrate da di gerne das unangenehme pwm quitschen haben


----------



## exesus (23. August 2015)

Hmmm verstehe.
Ich habe ja noch nen anderes Thema offen, ich überlege zur Zeit  zwischen : Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r und dem: EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn WingBoost 2 - GehÃ?uselÃ?fter - 120 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Bei letzterem ist laut Herstellerseite: Royal Blue Plus 2 nur solche Gummibefestigungsteile dabei, ich frage mich, wie man das vernüftig befestigen soll?
Der Durchsatz ist ja bei beiden recht hoch...


----------



## Noxxphox (23. August 2015)

wi gesat kene mich mit lüftern nicht sonderlich gut aus...
nutze die geppstetem weil si relativ gute power haben und dabei imer leise sind... 
aber etwas mit mehr power schadet nie^^
meine wakü is durch di lüfter halt leistungsstark und leise


----------



## exesus (24. August 2015)

Alles klar,
ich bin ja dann auch mal gespannt, um wie viel grad sich das alles senkt. Kann man da mit.bestimmten werten rechnen oder ist das sehr individuell?


----------



## Noxxphox (24. August 2015)

naja das is von situation zu situation unterschidlich...
am meisten würde köpfen bringen....damit sind zwischen 5-25°C pro kern rauszuholn.... komt drauf an wi gut verklebt deiner is.... bei ganz schlecht verklebten wi beim kumpel sind 20°C besere temps oder mehr durchaus möglich....
im sch it bringts aber meist so 10°C


----------



## exesus (24. August 2015)

Ich will aber nicht köpfen, meinte eher die Gehäuselüfter... Oder bezieht sich darauf das mit den 10 grad?


----------



## Noxxphox (24. August 2015)

nein...di lüfter... nuja di bringen was... aber nicht vil...
köpfen wäre wol das sinvolste bei dir... aber wer sichw nicht traut...da kanman nix machn...
die verbeserung durch di lüfter ist quasi uneinschätzbar...weil da zu viel mit reinspilt... aba mit 2-3 grad kanste rechnen


----------



## pandaaqq (24. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Ich will aber nicht köpfen, meinte eher die Gehäuselüfter... Oder bezieht sich darauf das mit den 10 grad?



Ich kann dir nur zum köpfen raten. Hat bei mir ca. 15-20 Grad Unterschied gemacht. Gemacht wurde das von eagle*23*, ging alles schnell und problemlos.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. August 2015)

ja es gibt leute die köpfen für n kleines bischen geld... ich mache es kostenlos für freunde... aber für andere naaaa... bei nem kumpel darf ma was scheif gehen... bei nem fremden wärs doof...
obwol mir bei glaub nu 70 köpfungen ni eine krepiert ist... und das obwohl ich mit der rasirklinge köpfe


----------



## exesus (24. August 2015)

Hab mal nen Bild von den erweiterten CPU Kern Merkmalen gemacht, ist es empfehlenswert da noch was zu ändern?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergänzung mal wieder: 
Kann es sein, dass mein Motherboard irgendwo ne Einstellung aktiv hat, die die CPU übertaktet, also die Kerne, ich konnte beobachten, wie ein Kern bei 4.4 GHz, eienr bei 4.3Ghz und zwei bei 4.2Ghz gleichzeitig waren. Bild dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxxphox (24. August 2015)

du hast keine anung von den boosts des 4790k oder?
1kern aktiv 4,4ghz boot, 2. 4,3 ghz und bei mehr kernen 4,2ghz... das is abslut normal und ist der ganz normale boost

das is di alte bios ansicht... gibt doch ne neue mit ner richtigen oberfläche... aktuelstes uefi drauf?


----------



## exesus (25. August 2015)

Ich bin ziemlich dämlich... ^^
Ich hab heute wegen einem bevorstehenden Transport (in ~2 Wochen)  mal reingeguckt, ob halt alles stabil ist, wo man vielleicht zum Transport was auskleidet usw. Irgendwie war wohl mein Lüfter (der super einfach zu montieren be quiet dark rock pro 3 ^^) nicht hundertprozent richtig. Mal eben (im Vergleich zur ersten Montage) etwas fester geschraubt und ich traue zur Zeit irgendwie meinen Augen nicht...
30min (mehr Zeit ist nicht wirklich) PlanetSide 2 (wegen den Vergleichswerten) und ich habe in HWinfo64 Temperaturen von 33-63 im Package des Cores (die Cores bewegen sich in diesem Rahmen) und einen Durchschnitt von 50°C, der der Kerne liegt jeweils 1-2 Grad darunter..
Auch HW Monitor hat diese Temperaturen, zwar 2 Grad mal höher, aber das ist wohl mehr oder weniger normal bei den Messungen?!

Ich werde trotzdem 2 Gehäuselüfter einbauen, der Airflow kann trotzdem besser sein.
Ich hoffe mal, dass das jetzt so bleibt, das wäre natürlich der Hammer :!


----------



## Noxxphox (25. August 2015)

das war einer der ersten tips... küler kontroliren xD
hätest dir viel rumprobiere sparen könn xD
aber is doch uud, gz


----------



## exesus (25. August 2015)

Naja, er wirkte stabil, ich hatte wohl etwas viel Respekt vor der Hardware, die war ja teuer und ich hatte Angst das was kaputt geht ^^.
Wenn es so bleibt, dann sind die Temperaturen ja in dem bereich in dem sie sein sollten^^


----------



## Noxxphox (25. August 2015)

na denn...soltest weitertesten...
im fale des transportes soltest du den cpu küler demontieren... da es ein relativ groses und schwerer ist pasirt imr egelfal nichts... im fale eines tieferen schlagloches kan es aber durch die physik hier auf der erde durchaus zu schäden komen...
graka fixiren mit kabelbindern oder ausbauen schadet auch nie


----------



## onlygaming (25. August 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann werde ich noch versuchen ein wenig herunter zu gehen, besonders wenn gute mit knapp 1V schon auskommen, dann sollte ich ja vermutlich auch noch etwas runter können. Sobald och aber sehe, dass der nicht mehr die 4000MHz über schreitet bzw. Allgemein runter geht, geht man wieder hoch ne?



Nee dann haste nen Bluescreen  Stellst dann halt wieder hoch


----------



## exesus (25. August 2015)

Jo testen werde ich weiter, mit dem Transport bin ich noch unsicher.  Ich hab auf jeden Fall den Karton vom Gehäuse,  das stabilisiertsschön. ?.
Der cpu lufter ist halt extrem schlecht zu montieren... und in einem anderen Thema hier meinten auch viele,  dass man das auch einfach so transportieren kann. ?.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. August 2015)

ja nur vergesen viele gerne di schlaglöcher... das kan das board verbigen... leiterbanen beschädigen uns haarrisse veursachen...
das normale gewicht des külers schadet nicht...doch im fale eines schlagloches reist ja ein vilfaches kurzeitig am baord...das kan schäden bis defekt zur folge haben...
habs schon bei par leuten erlebt aufn weg  zur lanparty... hab ihnen genau das gleiche gesagt...waren zu faul...
ergebnis 2pcs mit grosen lukülern defekt aufgrund ein paar weniger schlaglöcher (man hat di haarrisse richtig gut gesehen beim ableuchten mit ne tachenlampe)... bzw man sah bigungen im board...
beim transport würd ich das echt nicht riskiren...


----------



## Octobit (26. August 2015)

Den PC könnte man beim Transport auch einfach hinlegen, dann reißt nicht viel am board. Ich bezweifle zumindest, dass das Board durchgedrückt wird. Kommt aber dann auch auf schlagloch und Geschwindigkeit an.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. August 2015)

naja beim hinlegen mist du ihn halt gut fixiren...das is aufgrund der ausmase und des platzbedarfa meist vil schwiriger wie im normalen stand....
auserdem zerkratzdas case und durvh bremsen rutscht er gerne durch di gegene...ales schon erlebt....
du must beim hinlegen wirklich sehr gut fixieren weil du damit rechnen must das du ev ne notbremsung machn must.... dafür mus das ding sitzn...


----------



## exesus (26. August 2015)

Hmmm okay, ich muss mal gucken. Ist nur komisch, weder Kollegen noch ich selbst haben da soweit ich weiß drauf geachtet... Mir ist das nur gestern als ich drüber nachgedacht habe, aufgefallen...


----------



## Noxxphox (26. August 2015)

is ja nurn tip...
unterschätze niemals di trägheit der masse [emoji14]
di graka is mit einer schraube gesichert...entweder weiter befestigen oder ausbauen...sonst kan pcie slot sowie graka pcb leiden
cpu küler... nuja das normale gewicht schadet board nicht...aber schlaglöcher und starkes bremsen könen halt doch schon zu beschädigungen führen...
ich häte das prob z.b. weniger...
graka mit 2 schrauben gesichert (get nicht bei jedem case) bei transporten wird di oben wie unten mit kabeobindern so fixirt das sie nicht mehr als paar mm zum schwingen/ bewegen hat
cpu küoer...joa wakü block...das ding wigt ja nix^^


----------



## Octobit (26. August 2015)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> naja beim hinlegen mist du ihn halt gut fixiren...das is aufgrund der ausmase und des platzbedarfa meist vil schwiriger wie im normalen stand....
> auserdem zerkratzdas case und durvh bremsen rutscht er gerne durch di gegene...ales schon erlebt....
> du must beim hinlegen wirklich sehr gut fixieren weil du damit rechnen must das du ev ne notbremsung machn must.... dafür mus das ding sitzn...


Ich hatte mit hinlegen bisher weniger Probleme mit den Ausmaßen. Dann wird davor noch eine Tasche gelegt (bevorzugt weich, mit Schlafsack o.ä. und daneben mehr Taschen/zweiter PC, je nach Platz. 
Naja, ich persönlich halte das Risiko für überschaubar, aber möglich ist es, das stimmt. Mmn sollte bei vorsichtiger Fahrt aber nichts passieren.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. August 2015)

naja bei vorsichtiger fart...das absolut korekt... aber du weist nke wan sone inteligenzbestie auf der autobahn sich verbremst, vir dich ziet und abbremmst usw...
eine notbremsung z.b. von 100auf 0 kan jederzeit kommen... selbst eine abprupte bremsung von 30 auf 0 hat schon ne menge kraft und kan zu beschädigung führen...
und da man sowas nicht einberechnen kan bzw weis bin ich da der meinung vorsicht statt nachsicht


----------



## exesus (4. September 2015)

Noch mal zurück zum Thema, sollte wer das mal hier finden:
Habe jetzt weitere gehäuselüfter drinnen und auch einen festen CPU Kühler und alles bleibt gut kühl !


----------



## Noxxphox (4. September 2015)

na get doch 
dann is ja nud ales jud


----------

